# Panda goldfish question



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

HI, some of you who read my post before might know I am moving my fish to a bigger tank today. Well, I did, and I also added a panda butterfly. However, I have heard that if you don't take good care of it, the black part of the panda will fade over time. Does anyone know any ways to prevent the fading becuase this panda is really nice and quite expensive, and I don't want the color to fade. Thanks.


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

Panda butterfly moor , a most fab fish 

it's not just pandas that will loose there colour, it's all fish, if not cared for correctly due to stress e.g water quality, poor diet etc etc etc 

If you care for your panda well like i'm sure u do all your other goldfish etc you should'nt have a problem! But and i hate to say it BUT now a days some or should i say most fancy goldfish are usaully colour fed in singapore/Hong kong where they usaully breed them to keep the colour which is a complete con so u might find that after a few months if it's not a very good strain or it has been colour fed it might turn completly white or completely black or even start turning orange/red

Hope this helps 

:king:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

OMG! 
you mean a panda telescope? 

*faints*

lucky you!


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

I got one of them. Her names Ling Ling. Since getting her in January she's changed to almost completely black and almost completely white. She's back to the normal panda colour now. Foods rich in spirulina are supposed to keep their colour nice, but it seems to promote more black. So spirulina foods are better as treats.

-HollywoodBob


----------

